# Tivo Premiere locks up after 14.8



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Both of my Tivo Premieres have locked up since the 14.8 update last week. Both tivos got stuck on the Tivo Central menu with My Shows highlighted. 

So I have two questions, does any one else have this problem?? and can you fix it without a pull-the-plug reset?


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

There are several here that had the same problem.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470413


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdspilot said:


> Both of my Tivo Premieres have locked up since the 14.8 update last week. Both tivos got stuck on the Tivo Central menu with My Shows highlighted.
> 
> So I have two questions, does any one else have this problem?? and can you fix it without a pull-the-plug reset?


Read this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8544079#post8544079

If that describes the problem, then there is already a long-standing thread. If it does not, then you have something new


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

that happened to me the other day for the first time. Never had this before 14.8. 

It's only happend once though, so I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Yes, the remote lockup seems to be hitting more people after 14.8 including those who've never seen the problem before (myself included). 

The other thread is useful because it has the most information on the problem, but this one ought to be handy too to point them in the right direction, as there are going to be a lot of people who just got 14.8, have never seen the problem before in a year of ownership, and don't know they're experiencing a known bug. (I guess this makes it an "unknown known")


----------



## trp_Madison (May 31, 2011)

OK, I occasionally have had lockups on one box (once every 4-6 months on average). 2 boxes are on Sony Stereo \ Video Amp never locked up before during the last 1 to 2 years. 4th box is only 2 weeks old, so not sure the status of that box.

Since the upgrade to 14.8 I have had all 4 boxes have locked up. The software was installed on May 25th, the release is version 14.8-01-3-746 

2 boxes are at one home, the other 2 at another, eliminating the issue being the cable or broadband connection as they are in 2 different cities.

Hope they send out a fix soon.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

trp_Madison said:


> OK, I occasionally have had lockups on one box (once every 4-6 months on average). 2 boxes are on Sony Stereo \ Video Amp never locked up before during the last 1 to 2 years. 4th box is only 2 weeks old, so not sure the status of that box.
> 
> Since the upgrade to 14.8 I have had all 4 boxes have locked up. The software was installed on May 25th, the release is version 14.8-01-3-746
> 
> ...


Just as a data point my 4 TPs now all have 14.8 and none, so far, has had any lockups or any other problems, I do use the SDUI on the four TiVos as my family finds the HDUI to confusing and not needed to quickly get to a program that they want to watch.
They did change the color of the folders so now when using MRV xfer into a folder you can hardly see the MRV circle telling you a xfer is taking place.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just today I found my newly updated 14.8 tivo not responsive to the remote. I normally leave it in live TV, but last night I happened to leave it in the top tivo menu screen, and that is where it was this morning still, only it wasn't talking. I power cycled it, ate breakfast, took a shower, got a medical degree, and before you know it, it had rebooted and was back to normal.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Count me in as a user who had not previously had the unresponsive remote control problem until yesterday and I am running 14.8 with the HD interface. Mine was stuck at TiVo Central with the PIP playing fine with no way to resolve the issue, mine was recording one show while this was occurring also. Totally bummed, I would commit to the SD interface for the speed and stability, but the abhorrent Swivel search drives me crazy to use and I can't search Netflix, Amazon without it all at once I have to go into each individual app and Netflix doesn't allow search unless you use the HD interface. Definitely not TiVo "My Way"


----------



## Noodles168 (May 25, 2011)

I recd and installed , my TiVo May 17th. Running 14.7 I experienced the dreaded lockup but it always after a little time come out of it. The unit upgraded to 14.8 last Tuesday. This morning 5/31/11 it locked up solid on the HD TiVo Central menu "My Shows" which is interesting in that is not where I was when I shut down last night. I pulled the plug to reboot TiVo. Called TiVo Support who directed me to use the SD menu. Said also that they have been inundated with complaints since 14.8 was installed and that there would be a 14.8. ?? to fix the problem. I explained that I had experienced the problem with 14.7 too. Got no interested response to that info.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

same here


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Woke up this morning to the same issue on 14.8.

My kids came in and said the remote isn't working. I knew immediately what it was. The TiVo was stuck at the TiVo Central screen with the current channel playing just fine inthe PiP window.

Pulled the plug and it came back up just fine.

I didn't ever have this problem (that I can remember) on the previous version (14.7).


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I started to call Tivo this morning but while on hold realized I wasn't going to be able to get through the call without possibly being, to put it mildly, arrogant with whomever answered the phone so I hung up. I'm just sick of all this money I spent for these lemons. I know they're not likely to fix jack based on past experience so why was I wasting my time? They'll probably ask me to loop the cable around my house 3 times and do a rain dance and if that doesn't work to call them back after doing an all night diagnostic test.

So, here we are with yet another lockup problem. The 14.8 HDUI hard freeze is different from the previous SDUI (and sometime HDUI) remote stops responding problem. The question now is to switch back to the SDUI yet again and tolerate the occasional remote lockup a few times per week or stick to the HDUI and deal with the new hard freeze about every 48 hours that can only be fixed with a reboot? I have two Premiere so I'll put one on SDUI and the other on HDUI and see which one irritates me less. Only question for the group. . . Has anyone on the SDUI seen the new hard freeze introduced with 14.8 or are they still just getting the regular old 10 minute stops responding problems we've been getting since day one?


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Add me to the list of first-time sufferers of the remote freeze in the HD Tivo Central screen. I see the front-panel light blink when I press the remote but nothing happens.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Another freeze here - apparently it happened while recording as the red light was also on. Unplugged and it rebooted fine.

This happened once before as well a few weeks ago. No idea as to the cause or solution to eradicate such lockups. Unplug and move on.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Same thing here. Interesting though was the Tivo seemed to be working fine, meaning it recorded what it was supposed to. However the screen was just stuck on Tivo Central. 

Anyone else see this?

Edit:
BTW I waited over 12 hours before unplugging the unit and it never came back.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> Only question for the group. . . Has anyone on the SDUI seen the new hard freeze introduced with 14.8 or are they still just getting the regular old 10 minute stops responding problems we've been getting since day one?


 I've had both varieties using SDUI with 14.8... In a couple of cases I waited 20+ minutes and it never came back so had to unplug to recover. In another couple of cases it actually recovered in about 12 minutes or less on its own. Before 14.8 most often if I did wait without pressing buttons it would come back, now with 14.8 unless you are recording something it's probably best to just reboot the darn thing instead of playing the waiting game. Wish there was a darn reset button at least instead of having to reach behind the unit and unplug it and with more difficulty then re-attach the power cord.

If this continues much longer I may have to consider just using a timer and have the thing reboot on a schedule perhaps once a day. Problem is then I have to enter the S-P-S codes I like again every time so that's not going to cut it...


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

They sell these remote control power switch things on Amazon. Since I have a trial of Prime and a reward card I may as well get 2 of them. I just hope they don't conflict with each other (up vs. downstairs Tivo).


----------



## mbates73 (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 To me on the lockup a few times the past 5 days. Both of my premiers have 14.8 and never saw this issue prior to update: Turn on TV after prolonged idle and its in the top level Tivo menu showing live TV in the preview window. Remote unresponsive and requires a hard reboot.

I also had it spontaniously reboot while watching a recorded show the other day - not sure if its related but never has happened prior to the upgrade.

First issue I have ever had with the Tivo - its been rock solid since this.


----------



## JPShinn (Aug 24, 2004)

Same problem here...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Locked up, again.

Doesn't respond to iPad remote either.

Waiting for ridiculously long reboot again.

Wish I could downgrade it to 14.7.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

one tivo yesterday
second tivo today

same symptoms.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

My two Tivo remotes have locked up twice since getting 14.8. I never had a problem before. Interesting thing is both times it happen at almost the same time on both Tivos. With the iPad app I am able to select my shows and get to live TV and even change channels with the Tivo remote. However I cannot get Tivo button to do anything on either the remote or iPad. It seems the lockup is within or getting to the HD menus. Everything is fine if live TV.


----------



## Frank_H (May 21, 2011)

Same problem for me.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

One of my 14.8 tivos locked up again. I tried turning the tv on and off, and unplugging the HDMI cable. No help. I also tired leaving it alone for about 30 minutes, again no help. I finally pulled the plug. I set the menu to SD and will see if this helps. Will call tivo when I have time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not seen any of these issues yet. I'm been on 14.8.U2 for all my boxes since it was first released. Isn't there a 14.8 firmware without the U2? Is that the one causing issues?
I know I'm still waiting for Hulu+ on three of my boxes.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Why cant Tivo do things a replay could do ? Replays if they froze would automatically restart. WMC here i come.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Videodrome said:


> Why cant Tivo do things a replay could do ? Replays if they froze would automatically restart. WMC here i come.


 I would rather have a freeze that continues to record than a reboot which clips a show for 10 minutes or more....


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've not seen any of these issues yet. I'm been on 14.8.U2 for all my boxes since it was first released. Isn't there a 14.8 firmware without the U2? Is that the one causing issues?
> I know I'm still waiting for Hulu+ on three of my boxes.


Three of my 4 TP have 14.8 and one has 14.8U, no lockups and last night I got a message (on the TiVo) that the Hulu+ was now available for my TiVo (It had be available for the last few days anyways)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Three of my 4 TP have 14.8 and one has 14.8U, no lockups and last night I got a message (on the TiVo) that the Hulu+ was now available for my TiVo (It had be available for the last few days anyways)


When I was on the phone with a TiVo CSR last night(about not having Hulu+ on the three boxes) I got a message on the box I was using that Hulu+ was available. Of course it was still nowhere to be found.

At least the CSR was nice and very helpful. Even though I spent 40 minutes on the phone it was one of my better TiVo CSR experiences.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just had a chat with TiVo CS regarding the Premiere locking up since getting 14.8 TiVo is aware of the problem. Below is the chat i had with TiVo. The names have been changed to protect.. um..me
TiVo offers a solution to try when your box freezes up. I have not had the op to try it yet, but im sure i will.

TiVo (Listening)
TiVo: Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is xxx. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?
Me: hi, since the deployment of software 14.8 to my premiere i have had to reboot it 3 times
Me: it freezes on the TiVo Central screen
TiVo: Thank you! In order to verify your identity, can you please provide the following account information?
TiVo: Thank you for verifying your information. I can help you today!
TiVo: I apologize about the inconvenience that this issue may cause you. This issue is something we are aware of but I would like to try and troubleshoot this with you.
Me: how so?
TiVo: I would like to start by asking you a few questions.
Me: ok
TiVo: When you are stuck in the TiVo Central menu does the TiVo box respond at all to the remote commands?
Me: no
TiVo: Thank you! Are you using the HD menus or the standard definition menus?
Me: HD menus
TiVo: Thank you! Do you have a "no connection" message across the top of your screen?
Me: i have not noticed, only that the box is frozen
TiVo: Are you near your TiVo box now?
Me: yes
TiVo: Is it currently working?
Me: yes
TiVo: How long does it usually take before it gets stuck in the TiVo Central menu?
Me: varies..random, every few days
Me: but both yesterday and today
TiVo: I have a few things I would like you to look for and try next time it happens please. 
Me: ok
TiVo: Next time you get stuck in TiVo Central I need you to observe and note the following please.
TiVo: 1. Do you get a "no connection" message at the top of the screen?
TiVo: 2. Does the preview window in the upper right hand corner freeze or continue to play as normal?
TiVo: 3. Do you see a circle in the middle of your screen?
Me: no circle, the small window does not freeze
TiVo: Great! Thank you. One more thing. Are you using a Slide remote or the regular TiVo remote?
Me: both a regular remote and a harmony 670
Me: neither remote works when the freeze happens
TiVo: Thank you! Next time it happens I would like you to reset the HDUI by pressing the following sequence of buttons on your TiVo remote: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play. 
TiVo: If that doesn't unfreeze the menu I would like you to try and switch to the SDUI by pressing the following sequence of buttons on your TiVo remote: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause.
Me: got it
TiVo: If neither of those unfreeze the menu I would like you to restart the TiVo box again and switch to the standard definition user interface (SDUI) and use that for a few days to see if that resolves the issue. 
Me: ok
TiVo: Again I apologize about the inconvenience of this issue. It is something we are aware of and working on finding a resolution as soon a possible. In the mean time the steps above or using the SDUI should resolve this issue. 
Me: i bought the premiere expressly for the HDUI
TiVo: I can understand that and we will have the HDUI working again correctly as soon as we can. 
Me: thank you
TiVo: You're welcome! Is there anything else I can help you with today?

Me: no, thats it, have a good day!
TiVo: Thank you for contacting TiVo today. Your reference number for our conversation is xxx-xxxxx. You can save this for your records, and if necessary, provide this to a later agent to pull up what we discussed. There will be a brief satisfaction survey emailed to you. We would appreciate any feedback on your TiVo Chat Support experience today.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

I just tried this and can confirm that neither of those key sequences work


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Joe01880 said:


> TiVo: If neither of those unfreeze the menu I would like you to restart the TiVo box again and switch to the standard definition user interface (SDUI) and use that for a few days to see if that resolves the issue.
> Me: ok


Uhh, a big heck no to SDUI because it has been locking up since day 1. It's the reason many of us switched to HDUI even though we don't like it.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


:up:
Although I'm not experiencing these issues, I like seeing new updates. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Thank you, i hope they help.


----------



## mlucek (Feb 21, 2006)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Thanks for the heads up Stephen ! Nice to know Tivo is aware of the issue and is working on it.

P.S. to others who have called Tivo customer and/or tech support. I've called them a number of times over the years, especially earlier this year about some billing changes I wanted. They have been very, very courteous and helpful !!

Mike


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


:up::up::up:

Thanks for letting us know you're aware and on the job - a little communication goes a long way!


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

++ Knowing that problems are being taken seriously and worked on goes a long way towards building collective goodwill. Thanks for the update (on the update)!


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the info Stephen - I just connected to the service and downloaded the update. It's installing now.

EDIT:
Installed the update (interesting that the boot up screen never said it was installing an update, just took a little longer).

The version I have now is 14.8.U2-01-3-746. Wasn't that the release that was sent to initial testers before the official roll out?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


 Does it address the problem for both HDUI and SDUI? Thanks. I'm just curious because this problem has actually been around for a long time (way before 14.8) and has mostly affected SDUI more than HDUI until recently.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Funny. I was on the phone with Tivo at literally the same time this announcement was made by TivoStephen. The phone guy said it could be a month or so before a fix and of course suggested going to SDUI. I told him SDUI was broken as well which he claimed was fixed with 14.7. I assured him it was not. He also told me 14.8 fixed the spinning green wheel problems which I told him it did not and have YouTube video post 14.8 with the system sitting there with the spinning green wheel. He didn't want to see the video. Oh well. Hopefully they fix this, fix the SDUI then just leave it alone forever.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> Uhh, a big heck no to SDUI because it has been locking up since day 1. It's the reason many of us switched to HDUI even though we don't like it.


Actually, the SDUI lockup bug is rather rare for me. And I am still not using the HDUI because it is rare enough. And that bug didn't start until a several months ago, I think after the update before last (for me anyway).

It is ironic that perhaps the SDUI is now more reliable (for lockups of this type) than the HDUI. This newer lockup problem in the HDUI appears to be FAR more widespread and serious than the SDUI one ever was. I know only one person at work who has a Premiere, he uses HDUI only. I asked him if he has had any issues over the last few days and he said "Yeah- it is locking up every day now, but what is strange is the yellow light will blink when I use the remote"..... ya.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.


Thanks for the information, Stephen! It is great to actually hear from people at TiVo, directly!! One of my friends with a Premiere reports he has already gotten the update (unfortunately, it locked up his box on reboot and took him 15 minutes of power cycling to get it to finally boot back up).

Hopefully you will add the SDUI lockup issue to the fix list (which has been going on for a lot longer):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8546938


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyway to know how big these updates are? Would be nice when it's downloading it would say how long is left or what percentage has been downloaded like when it gets to the Loading Info part. Didn't the other models have the yellow light on the front lite when it was doing a connection to Tivo service?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

caryrae73 said:


> Anyway to know how big these updates are? Would be nice when it's downloading it would say how long is left or what percentage has been downloaded like when it gets to the Loading Info part. Didn't the other models have the yellow light on the front lite when it was doing a connection to Tivo service?


Mine is downloading it now and has been for something like 20 min so far (and still downloading). No, there is no indicator, no progress info, and no knowing how big or how long. You just wait.

In fact, there is really no notification when you even get an update.... unless you are one of those people for whom the unit crashes during the automatic, scheduled reboot, and doesn't recover...

And if you decide to force a connection and watch the status screen.... still no progress indicator on anything EXCEPT "Loading info", which is horribly broken. It will zoom from 1 to 92ish% in less than a minute, then CRAWL forever on the last few percent. I have had it sit on 99% for over 10 minutes once!


----------



## wolfmeiister (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate this problem!!! It hadn't happened to me for months but now its happened twice in the last few days. My power cable is in an extremely inconvenient location to power cycle. And why does it take the unit 10 minutes to boot up?.....

Last tivo ever for me. Never again.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

crxssi said:


> Mine is downloading it now and has been for something like 20 min so far (and still downloading). No, there is no indicator, no progress info, and no knowing how big or how long. You just wait.
> 
> In fact, there is really no notification when you even get an update.... unless you are one of those people for whom the unit crashes during the automatic, scheduled reboot, and doesn't recover...


Mine took about 20 minutes to download and about another 5+ min loading so far.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

In System info I'm seeing a listing of "Free Disc Space" right under Recoding Capacity. Is that new?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

bacevedo said:


> The version I have now is 14.8.U2-01-3-746.


That's correct, but there's also a fix behind the scenes.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Thanks for the update Stephen!

So what was fixed in this release ... some release notes would be great!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Joe01880 said:


> In System info I'm seeing a listing of "Free Disc Space" right under Recoding Capacity. Is that new?


I think it's new with 14.8.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just tried to force a connection and got the following 
"Temproarily Unavailable
This option will be unvailable until a schuduled software update occurs at 2:00am"


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Joe01880 said:


> I just tried to force a connection and got the following
> "Temproarily Unavailable
> This option will be unvailable until a schuduled software update occurs at 2:00am"


I think that means it downloaded the new software and needs to restart the Tivo which it does at 2am or you can manually do it.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

caryrae73 said:


> I think that means it downloaded the new software and needs to restart the Tivo which it does at 2am or if you manually do it.


Correct. If you are in a hurry, just pull the plug and reboot and the update will be installed now. Otherwise, it'll happen automatically at 2am.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

You can also go to Settings>Help>Restart or Reset System.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Just downloaded the 14.8mr update.. 

From what tivo rep said it should address the lock ups you guys have been commenting on. To be fair I have never experianced this. But I know its an issue.

tivo premeiere 2tb hdd

peace guys

thanks


----------



## wolfmeiister (Feb 3, 2011)

caryrae73 said:


> You can also go to Settings>Help>Restart or Reset System.


I've always wondered why restart would be under "Help"....

Oh right.. the Tivo needs a little "help" ;-)

(Goddam 10 minutes to reboot!!!)


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now if only a few people I know had a help button.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My sister just called me to complain about this ... her Premiere has been locking up when going to TiVo Central since getting 14.8. Found this thread and TiVoStephen's message and told her to force a connection to get the update. Hope that works out for her ...


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

windracer said:


> My sister just called me to complain about this ... her Premiere has been locking up when going to TiVo Central since getting 14.8. Found this thread and TiVoStephen's message and told her to force a connection to get the update. Hope that works out for her ...


My tivo started locking up this week... wife and kids complaining that the remote didn't work. Well lo and behold we just got 14.8. I didn't even notice the update and am "glad" to see everyone else has the problem too  safety in numbers, right

I have rebooted the tivo four times this week. Sometimes unplugging/plugging the bluetooth adaptor for the querty recovers it, but I think thats just luck.


----------



## gamoses (Jan 6, 2011)

my tivo is giving me a "no internet connection" message after installing something tonight
and i can't go *anywhere* now except live tv and the guide
even going to help just points me straight back to the "no interent connection" my tivo screen
any ideas?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

gamoses said:


> my tivo is giving me a "no internet connection" message after installing something tonight
> and i can't go *anywhere* now except live tv and the guide
> even going to help just points me straight back to the "no interent connection" my tivo screen
> any ideas?


I wonder if you need to redo your setup. I assume your router is fine as you posted here. So you have Internet. So it sounds like your network settings were wiped out. You could try to plug in directly to the router from the Ethernet port if rerunning the network setup doesn't work

Just a guess. Goodluck


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Actually, the SDUI lockup bug is rather rare for me. And I am still not using the HDUI because it is rare enough. And that bug didn't start until a several months ago, I think after the update before last (for me anyway).


In some ways I wish I had kept a log book like I do of missed recordings then I could say for sure. All I can say with certainty is that its been a pain.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

gamoses said:


> my tivo is giving me a "no internet connection" message after installing something tonight
> and i can't go *anywhere* now except live tv and the guide
> even going to help just points me straight back to the "no interent connection" my tivo screen
> any ideas?


I had the same problem tonight. This is after I already downloaded the fix. At the same time, my entire internet connection went down. It could be conicidence, but I doubt it. I think the TiVo did something that my cable modem didn't like.

I am doing another connection to the TiVo service right now to see if it downloads another new version. Someone in the other thread said theirs downloaded a different version than what I had just downloaded today.

EDIT: It didn't download anything new.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

bacevedo said:


> I had the same problem tonight. This is after I already downloaded the fix. At the same time, my entire internet connection went down. It could be conicidence, but I doubt it. I think the TiVo did something that my cable modem didn't like.
> 
> I am doing another connection to the TiVo service right now to see if it downloads another new version. Someone in the other thread said theirs downloaded a different version than what I had just downloaded today.


Tivo telling you your internet is down is usually a catch-all for not being able to reach its own servers for whatever reasons.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

14.8.U2 was downloaded and installed tonight ... 

noticed it rearranged the order of the VOD services in the "Find TV, Movies, & on demand" list.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Tivo telling you your internet is down is usually a catch-all for not being able to reach its own servers for whatever reasons.


Yeah, I figured that.

But I was here on TivoCommunity browsing around and using my internet just fine. I went to the TiVo, went to TiVo Central on the HDUI and had that message. Then my entire internet was down and I had to reboot my cable modem.

In other words, my internet connection was fine UNTIL I used the TiVo and then my cable modem locked up. It could just be a coincidence, but the fact that someone else had a similar problem today leads me to believe the TiVo did something that my modem didn't like.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> I just had a chat with TiVo CS regarding the Premiere locking up since getting 14.8 TiVo is aware of the problem. Below is the chat i had with TiVo. The names have been changed to protect.. um..me
> TiVo offers a solution to try when your box freezes up. I have not had the op to try it yet, but im sure i will.
> 
> TiVo (Listening)
> ...


I am following this thread, but luckily the recent update fixed my lock-up issue. However, I was wondering when is it appropriate to use the following commands:

Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play

or the

Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

bacevedo said:


> Yeah, I figured that.
> 
> But I was here on TivoCommunity browsing around and using my internet just fine. I went to the TiVo, went to TiVo Central on the HDUI and had that message. Then my entire internet was down and I had to reboot my cable modem.
> 
> In other words, my internet connection was fine UNTIL I used the TiVo and then my cable modem locked up. It could just be a coincidence, but the fact that someone else had a similar problem today leads me to believe the TiVo did something that my modem didn't like.


It is very 99.99% unlikely that tivo caused your cable modem to lock up. It is just not possible. What is possible however is your cable company doing updates and upgrades that require the system to be booted. These are done with out your knowledge and usually happen behind the scene. However they do cause hicups such as stb outages, internet outages etc. But on a scale of 1 to 10 where 10 is the tivo caused it..... it would be " -1000". 
You can rest assured that Tivo will never cause issues with your cable modem.

good luck


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

michael1248 said:


> I am following this thread, but luckily the recent update fixed my lock-up issue. However, I was wondering when is it appropriate to use the following commands:
> 
> Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play
> 
> ...


From my understanding if you are in the HD menu on TiVo Central and your TiVo is frozen, you would use that code to unfreeze it. I read further back in the thread that somone tried it and it didnt work. Hopefully with the fix being deployed we wont need it. I have not attempted to use it myself, have not needed to.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Hey it just occurred to
Me my firmware is 14.8mr and someone reported 14.8u2

So what is the latest version that's correct?


----------



## jcarlin (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm at 14.8-U2 and when I got home today after work, I was greeted to a locked up TiVo yet again. This makes twice since being forced to get worthless Hulu. Come on TiVo, pull your head out of your rear end and fix the core problems with the Premiere BEFORE adding more crap that will complicate things even more. 

Stuff TiVO should be working on:

#1 Slow lethargic comatose HDUI. 
#2 Lockups
#3 Keyboard remote boot lock bug
#4 Full use of HD menus
#5 FULL Netflix access, not just my instant queue
#5 Getting the boot time to somewhere this side of eternity
#6 Save the 30 minute buffer between channel changes

Anyone else, please feel free to add to this list...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> Hey it just occurred to
> Me my firmware is 14.8mr and someone reported 14.8u2
> 
> So what is the latest version that's correct?


My four TPs just got 14.8 U2 last night, never heard of *14.8mr*, does anybody, not in a TiVo beta program, have that version ??


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

michael1248 said:


> However, I was wondering when is it appropriate to use the following commands:
> 
> Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play
> 
> ...


I've tried them both. The first one resets the HDUI. It drops you to Live TV briefly and then redraws the HD GUI. Think of it as basically killing and restarting the flash GUI.

The second code switches you to the SDUI (like the TiVo rep said it does). I'm guessing this code is there in case the HDUI gets so badly screwed up that you can't get to the setup screen to change to the SDUI the normal way.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

lessd said:


> My four TPs just got 14.8 U2 last night, never heard of *14.8mr*, does anybody, not in a TiVo beta program, have that version ??


I am in Canada btw. Is that the difference?


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Add me to the list!

3 TiVo Premiere's and all three have locked up in the last 3 days. (only once each so far) all stuck on the TiVo Home menu, with My Shows highlighted. 

I did not think to check the network remote commands from iPad/iPhone... maybe next time I can do a graceful system restart versus a "pull the plug" method.

Did I miss in this thread if there is a FIX or anything for this?


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

jcarlin said:


> I'm at 14.8-U2 and when I got home today after work, I was greeted to a locked up TiVo yet again. This makes twice since being forced to get worthless Hulu. Come on TiVo, pull your head out of your rear end and fix the core problems with the Premiere BEFORE adding more crap that will complicate things even more.
> 
> Stuff TiVO should be working on:
> 
> ...


umm.... how about *Activate 2nd CPU core*... come on TiVo. They bragged so heavily about the dual core CPU in the Premiere, yet they never actually activated it (EVER!!).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jbell73 said:


> Add me to the list!
> 
> 3 TiVo Premiere's and all three have locked up in the last 3 days. (only once each so far) all stuck on the TiVo Home menu, with My Shows highlighted.
> 
> ...


TiVo rolled out another update last night as mentioned to address the lock ups.


----------



## johnjay829 (Jan 3, 2007)

Add me to the list of lockups. Second time this week showing tv central and working picture in top right corner.. none of the reset codes work to unfreeze for me. Had to unplug


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Whoa, good news I think

So, I got home form work today, and my tivo was frozen, again. 

Pull the plug to reboot it, and as it is coming up I'm on a screen stating "Installing a service update"


I have 14.8 (not the U version), so this looks to be an emergency patch, will post the version once it comes up


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jbell73 said:


> umm.... how about *Activate 2nd CPU core*... come on TiVo. They bragged so heavily about the dual core CPU in the Premiere, yet they never actually activated it (EVER!!).


TiVo did say they tried the dual core and ran into some stability problems, they said they would try to solve them, but up to now we have no information on dual core use. Would anybody, outside of TiVo, know if the dual core was being used on any given software upgrade, any test for that?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I believe the people on the other forum would know if they are still working on the Premiere.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Came home and Tivo Central is on and locked up. None of those shortcuts work. Tivo said they are sending a patch today and tonight and to call back if its not fixed after a reboot (said it showed my unit pending a restart for the patch). We will see.


----------



## ps2roy (Mar 16, 2006)

I've also been experiencing lockups on the Tivo Home menu on both of my Premiers since receiving 14.8. Today when I got home (locked up), rebooted, and have 14.8U2(Not sure when I got this). While watching a show it locked up and wasn't responding to the remote, started playing again after a few seconds, then locked up and rebooted itself. 

No problems before 14.8 :-( Hope they get this fixed!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> In some ways I wish I had kept a log book like I do of missed recordings then I could say for sure. All I can say with certainty is that its been a pain.


Actually, I *have* been keeping a log of every single problem I have had with the Premiere. Not since I got it, but since 12-15-2010. May sound silly, but I simply can't remember stuff like I used to... and it often comes in handy (yes, I log other stuff too).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcarlin said:


> Anyone else, please feel free to add to this list...


There are plenty other threads relevant to posting a list of wants..


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jbell73 said:


> umm.... how about *Activate 2nd CPU core*... come on TiVo. They bragged so heavily about the dual core CPU in the Premiere, yet they never actually activated it (EVER!!).


This is not an appropriate thread for this.

Besides, activating the second core would likely result in very improvement, since most of the CPU is spent in the UI and the UI is not apparently not threaded. This has been discussed numerous times.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Hey it just occurred to
> Me my firmware is 14.8mr and someone reported 14.8u2
> 
> So what is the latest version that's correct?


My Premiere says "Software Version: 14.8-01-3-746", but further down it says "Flash Player Version: 14-8-mr/2011.02.24-0601" and "HD Menu Version: 1-8/2011.04.08-1936". For better or worse, it also says "Pending Restart", so I'm probably about to revert to 14.8u2 (or whatever) which I never had before.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

ps2roy said:


> I've also been experiencing lockups on the Tivo Home menu on both of my Premiers since receiving 14.8. Today when I got home (locked up), rebooted, and have 14.8U2(Not sure when I got this). While watching a show it locked up and wasn't responding to the remote, started playing again after a few seconds, then locked up and rebooted itself.


EXACTLY the same issue. Happened twice tonight. I am on U2.

Never ever had any "spontaneous" reboot before!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> My Premiere says "Software Version: 14.8-01-3-746", but further down it says "Flash Player Version: 14-8-mr/2011.02.24-0601" and "HD Menu Version: 1-8/2011.04.08-1936". For better or worse, it also says "Pending Restart", so I'm probably about to revert to 14.8u2 (or whatever) which I never had before.


I've been on U2 for a while, since it was first released. I've yet to have a lockup on any of my boxes.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I got reverted to U2 yesterday as well. So far, no more lockups. Still plenty of time though.....


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> My Premiere says "Software Version: 14.8-01-3-746", but further down it says "Flash Player Version: 14-8-mr/2011.02.24-0601" and "HD Menu Version: 1-8/2011.04.08-1936". For better or worse, it also says "Pending Restart", so I'm probably about to revert to 14.8u2 (or whatever) which I never had before.


14.8-mr/2011.02.24/0601
Hd menu 1-8/2011.04.081413

Those are what I have for firmware listings right now. And that was after a pending restart. So TiVo peeps what's the correct firmware and why dies mine look like it's months old. Assuming the numbers are a release date

Any ideas?

Regards

Jack


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

14.8.everyone.complains.about.tivo is my current version.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> 14.8-mr/2011.02.24/0601
> Hd menu 1-8/2011.04.081413
> 
> Those are what I have for firmware listings right now. And that was after a pending restart. So TiVo peeps what's the correct firmware and why dies mine look like it's months old. Assuming the numbers are a release date
> ...


1-8/2011.04.08-1413 is the HD Menu Software Version that goes with the beta firmware just (re)distributed, which is Software Version 14.8.U2-01-3-746. That last number should appear near the top of your System Information screen. People mostly refer to the main Software Version, now 14.8 or 14.8.U2; there isn't much discussion of the Flash Player Version or the HD Menu Software Version.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> 1-8/2011.04.08-1413 is the HD Menu Software Version that goes with the beta firmware just (re)distributed, which is Software Version 14.8.U2-01-3-746. That last number should appear near the top of your System Information screen. People mostly refer to the main Software Version, now 14.8 or 14.8.U2; there isn't much discussion of the Flash Player Version or the HD Menu Software Version.


So why do I have mr and not u2? Hmm then u2 is older then mr?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> So why do I have mr and not u2? Hmm then u2 is older then mr?


Please read through the whole System Information screen. In my Premiere at least, 14-8-mr is the Flash Player Version, not the main Software Version.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> Please read through the whole System Information screen. In my Premiere at least, 14-8-mr is the Flash Player Version, not the main Software Version.


Yes I understood that as it stats so in the system
Information screen. But you have not clarified the mr or u2 significance. And why some of us report u2 and others report mr.


----------



## ps2roy (Mar 16, 2006)

Andrel said:


> EXACTLY the same issue. Happened twice tonight. I am on U2.
> 
> Never ever had any "spontaneous" reboot before!


My Tivos weren't locked up on the My Shows when I came home today(Yeah!), but it locked up while watching a recorded show again, started playing for a few seconds, froze again and rebooted. :-(

I don't like this 14.8 update!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

ps2roy said:


> My Tivos weren't locked up on the My Shows when I came home today(Yeah!), but it locked up while watching a recorded show again, started playing for a few seconds, froze again and rebooted. :-(
> 
> I don't like this 14.8 update!


If this was beta tested why does it feel like we are beta testing it? It almost feels like a Microsoft OS? Seems to me TiVo dropped the ball unless they have multiple Premieres with random CPUs and other board hardware all different. It's the only explanation that makes sense. But regardless it seems to me if it was truly beta tested we would be all smiles
Instead of the frowns and scowls!


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

JACKASTOR said:


> If this was beta tested why does it feel like we are beta testing it? It almost feels like a Microsoft OS? Seems to me TiVo dropped the ball unless they have multiple Premieres with random CPUs and other board hardware all different. It's the only explanation that makes sense. But regardless it seems to me if it was truly beta tested we would be all smiles
> Instead of the frowns and scowls!


What MS OS are you referring to because I don't have that issue.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> If this was beta tested why does it feel like we are beta testing it? It almost feels like a Microsoft OS? Seems to me TiVo dropped the ball unless they have multiple Premieres with random CPUs and other board hardware all different. It's the only explanation that makes sense. But regardless it seems to me if it was truly beta tested we would be all smiles
> Instead of the frowns and scowls!


Except Microsoft has thousands perhaps millions of possible hardware and software combinations. Tivo comes nowhere near that level of complexity when doing QA.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

rdodolak said:


> What MS OS are you referring to because I don't have that issue.


any and all iterations of the mircrosoft os. And yes they all have problems. And maybe my comment about the MS OS was to broad. But the guy who commented after you was correct there are thousands of dif hardware configurations for MS os. Which means Tivo being linux based and limited hardware divergence should have a more stable enviroment. At any rate I think I have slightly vered off topic here so my appologies for that.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rdodolak said:


> What MS OS are you referring to because I don't have that issue.


HA! You must not have been using it long


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> HA! You must not have been using it long


guilty as charged... lol


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Can everyone post their version of 14.8?

I am curious to see what we are all running

I am using 14.8-mr

anyone else?


----------



## garrettoomey (Feb 9, 2006)

I now have 14.8.U2-01-3-746.


----------



## garrettoomey (Feb 9, 2006)

U2 locked up on me this morning, but I am able to use iPad app to view guide and now playing to select a show to watch.


----------



## garrettoomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play reset the hdui and unlock my menu.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

crxssi said:


> HA! You must not have been using it long


I've been using Windows for decades. I've used Vista and now 7 and haven't had issues and it's been stable. The problems you hear about are usually user error, user's trying to still hold on to ancient hardware, or manufacturer's who do a lousy job of writing, not updating, or not supporting drivers.

You can blame MS for that.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> Can everyone post their version of 14.8?
> 
> I am curious to see what we are all running
> 
> ...


My main software version about the 4th line down under System Information and is 14.8 U2, where are you getting this 14.8 mr from, under SI further down I have software versions for the HDUI and Flash but I don't pay any attention to them as i assume that all people with 14.8 U2 have the exact same HDUI and Flash software also, is that an incorrect assumption?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

lessd said:


> My main software version about the 4th line down under System Information and is 14.8 U2, where are you getting this 14.8 mr from, under SI further down I have software versions for the HDUI and Flash but I don't pay any attention to them as i assume that all people with 14.8 U2 have the exact same HDUI and Flash software also, is that an incorrect assumption?


Hmm I just checked what you just said. Apparently I have been reading the screen wrong. The software version on my TiVo is 14.8.u2/01-3-746. 
Flash player version is 14-8-mr/2011.02.25-0601.

Hd menu software version is 1-8/2011.04.08-1413
So I wonder why until you pointed it out I missed it lik that?

Hmmm


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JACKASTOR said:


> If this was beta tested why does it feel like we are beta testing it?


Because we are! I've felt this way for a while. There is no way a beta test can root out everything. When the software hits the masses, that's when the REAL beta test starts.  
As far as beta testing, the Premiere group may not be all that big given that the Premiere is ~ 1 year old and people have been reluctant to upgrade (like me).
Instead of complaining, you can do something about it.
https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Hmm I just checked what you just said. Apparently I have been reading the screen wrong. The software version on my TiVo is 14.8.u2/01-3-746.
> Flash player version is 14-8-mr/2011.02.25-0601.
> 
> Hd menu software version is 1-8/2011.04.08-1413
> ...





steve614 said:


> Because we are! I've felt this way for a while. There is no way a beta test can root out everything. When the software hits the masses, that's when the REAL beta test starts.
> As far as beta testing, the Premiere group may not be all that big given that the Premiere is ~ 1 year old and people have been reluctant to upgrade (like
> me).
> 
> ...


----------



## jcarlin (Jan 10, 2008)

> Instead of complaining, you can do something about it.
> https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup...me the test unit to mess around with and use.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

jcarlin said:


> I will never participate in a TiVo beta again. Sorry, but it ain't worth it. I was very active in the betas when I had the DT and the HD. While in the HD beta my TiVo started flaking out during the last few test updates. Right after the beta the official update bricked my unit. TiVo could care less that I was in the beta which probably introduced the issue and made me pay for the replacement unit.
> 
> If TiVo wants me to beta, then they should send me the test unit to mess around with and use.


Interesting. I agree with you on that. And that's a scary thought


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jcarlin said:


> I will never participate in a TiVo beta again. Sorry, but it ain't worth it. I was very active in the betas when I had the DT and the HD. While in the HD beta my TiVo started flaking out during the last few test updates. Right after the beta the official update bricked my unit. TiVo could care less that I was in the beta which probably introduced the issue and made me pay for the replacement unit.
> 
> If TiVo wants me to beta, then they should send me the test unit to mess around with and use.


When I was in the beta program a few years ago TiVo was very good to the testers, anyone that got their TiVo bricked got a free fix even if you had an upgraded hard drive. TiVo treated us great, but now TiVo will not accept any beta testers that have upgraded hard drives, so that (and maybe other things) put me out of that program.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jcarlin said:


> I will never participate in a TiVo beta again. Sorry, but it ain't worth it. I was very active in the betas when I had the DT and the HD. While in the HD beta my TiVo started flaking out during the last few test updates. Right after the beta the official update bricked my unit. TiVo could care less that I was in the beta which probably introduced the issue and made me pay for the replacement unit.
> 
> If TiVo wants me to beta, then they should send me the test unit to mess around with and use.


That sounds like a hardware issue unrelated to the beta program, as in a failing drive or power supply. The flakiness should have tipped you off. Did others also complain about their TiVos getting bricked? Probably not.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

14.8.U2-01-3-748 Just locked up on me. I went to record "After the catch" from the discovery bar. Told it to record the program and got the green ring. Tried the DDUUPP but it didn't work. Waited 20 minutes and rebooted. This is about the 6th freeze I've had since any 14.8 update in HDUI. Back to SDUI yet again.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

rahnbo said:


> 14.8.U2-01-3-748 Just locked up on me. I went to record "After the catch" from the discovery bar. Told it to record the program and got the green ring.


Just hit the tivo button now and the spinning green ring came up for me too. I have the 14.8.U2 update that was suppose to fix the freezing but I guess it didn't.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

caryrae73 said:


> Just hit the tivo button now and the spinning green ring came up for me too. I have the 14.8.U2 update that was suppose to fix the freezing but I guess it didn't.


I noticed today that my TiVo list access to the Internet today during a transfer from my computer of a movie to the TiVo. At any rate it got me to thinking. I am curious if others have similar issues and if this is part of the problem. Further more I was unable to use the Internet from my computer while the transfer was in progress. Any ideas?


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

michael1248 said:


> I am following this thread, but luckily the recent update fixed my lock-up issue. However, I was wondering when is it appropriate to use the following commands:
> 
> Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play
> 
> ...


Tonight I got the spinning green circle in the HD menu... the later recovered and reset TiVo to the SD menu.


----------



## jleonar1 (Jan 19, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> I started to call Tivo this morning but while on hold realized I wasn't going to be able to get through the call without possibly being, to put it mildly, arrogant with whomever answered the phone so I hung up. I'm just sick of all this money I spent for these lemons. I know they're not likely to fix jack based on past experience so why was I wasting my time? They'll probably ask me to loop the cable around my house 3 times and do a rain dance and if that doesn't work to call them back after doing an all night diagnostic test.
> 
> So, here we are with yet another lockup problem. The 14.8 HDUI hard freeze is different from the previous SDUI (and sometime HDUI) remote stops responding problem. The question now is to switch back to the SDUI yet again and tolerate the occasional remote lockup a few times per week or stick to the HDUI and deal with the new hard freeze about every 48 hours that can only be fixed with a reboot? I have two Premiere so I'll put one on SDUI and the other on HDUI and see which one irritates me less. Only question for the group. . . Has anyone on the SDUI seen the new hard freeze introduced with 14.8 or are they still just getting the regular old 10 minute stops responding problems we've been getting since day one?


I had 4 total lock ups in SDUI mode the past 24 hours. I just got this Tivo box, my 4th one since Christmas. They told me I was getting a new unit and not a rebuilt and I had to use my extended warranty to get a new box. 6 Months and 4 Tivo boxes. This is the worst Tivo I've ever had. I even asked if they could give me another series 3. What a piece of crap this box and company have become. I have 2 Tivos with lifetime support and if my cable company had a decent dvr, they don't, I would switch in a minute.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> I noticed today that my TiVo list access to the Internet today during a transfer from my computer of a movie to the TiVo. At any rate it got me to thinking. I am curious if others have similar issues and if this is part of the problem. Further more I was unable to use the Internet from my computer while the transfer was in progress. Any ideas?


No idea. I can have five concurrent transfers to/from my TiVo desktop Pc and my Premieres. I've never lost internet connectivity during this. I am on a gigabit backbone though. Are you only on a 100mb/s backbone. Maybe there is an issue there if there was other traffic and the bandwidth was saturated. Although even it was you shouldn't be losing internet connectivity.


----------



## Noodles168 (May 25, 2011)

My three week old Premiere XL (in SD mode) stopped responding to the remote (third time) while I was watching an HD program from Cable. It manifested itself when I press the "TiVo" button. The XL's amber light acknowledged the key press but no response from the XL. The program I was watching continued to play. After a 10 to 15 minute wait without me doing anything the XL switched to TiVo Central (Delayed response from the earlier key selection. Two key strokes later the XL stopped responding again locked on the TiVo Central Screen. I pulled the plug to reboot the XL and called Support. FYI I am running 14.8 U2. Here is the gist of that conversation.
Rep: (support) If it happens again pull the power cord, disconnect all cables and remove the Cable Card. Then reconnect every thing but the cable card and see if it locks up again. If it doesn't we'll have to send you a new box
Me: How is that possible when this is an intermittent occurrence. Am I to go without TV? Also, are you intimating that the Cable Card might be at fault?
Rep: You are right regarding the feasibility of the former and we suspect the Cable Card.
Me: If the Cable Card was bad, as you say, then why did the programming continue while the XL did not respond?
Rep: Err, you're right.
Me: If your conclusion, after all the prior suggestions, is to send me a new box then you must have reason to believe you are having hardware problems with the XL's's so lets just send me the new box now.
And they did. Should have it by Friday. I don't hold out much hope as I suspect the problems are to be a firmware/software glitch. But what the heck?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> No idea. I can have five concurrent transfers to/from my TiVo desktop Pc and my Premieres. I've never lost internet connectivity during this. I am on a gigabit backbone though. Are you only on a 100mb/s backbone. Maybe there is an issue there if there was other traffic and the bandwidth was saturated. Although even it was you shouldn't be losing internet connectivity.


Its a standard linksys router wireless using the Tivo Wireless G connector. I suspect its a Tivo server issue so I am trying dif configurations to see if i can mitigate this. Also the desktop is wireless as well. I might invest a new N router but i cant justify that cost just yet.. Frustration though does wonders for justification of purchase. lol

thanks for your info.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Noodles168 said:


> I don't hold out much hope as I suspect the problems are to be a firmware/software glitch. But what the heck?


They always want me to do dumb stuff too like leave in unplugged for week, wrap the TA and cablecard in a ziploc and toss it into a river etc. My favorite one last year was to move the downstairs Premiere to upstairs and visa verse even though they both have the same problem. At this point I think either the reps are completely ignorant of this issue (do these people eve own a Premiere?) or just say whatever they can to get you off of the phone quickly. Tivo in general is in denial because we all know if you deny something enough times it will go away. Good luck with the new one. For me that would still stink because I'd need a Brighthouse truck roll which is another PITA.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> Its a standard linksys router wireless using the Tivo Wireless G connector. I suspect its a Tivo server issue so I am trying dif configurations to see if i can mitigate this. Also the desktop is wireless as well. I might invest a new N router but i cant justify that cost just yet.. Frustration though does wonders for justification of purchase. lol
> 
> thanks for your info.


It does not sound beefy enough at all. At a minimum I'd want the laptop hardwired to a good router (gigabit) with good cable at a minimum IF you want to do transfers and the internet at the same time. The Tivo transfers might still be slow but your internet should be fast assuming your laptop is capable of handling all this I/O and that you have a good internet connection to begin with that isn't throttled or something. Just to check, what results do you get from

http://speedtest.net/

Don't do the test when you're doing any Tivo transfers or any else processor intensive.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

rahnbo said:


> It does not sound beefy enough at all. At a minimum I'd want the laptop hardwired to a good router (gigabit) with good cable at a minimum IF you want to do transfers and the internet at the same time. The Tivo transfers might still be slow but your internet should be fast assuming your laptop is capable of handling all this I/O and that you have a good internet connection to begin with that isn't throttled or something. Just to check, what results do you get from
> 
> http://speedtest.net/
> 
> Don't do the test when you're doing any Tivo transfers or any else processor intensive.


hardwired laptop? that defeats the purpose of a laptop dont you think.
thanks for your thoughts


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> hardwired laptop? that defeats the purpose of a laptop dont you think.
> thanks for your thoughts


No, that's not what I think. Wireless networking merely make laptops more portable and that's all. You can put wireless networking on this forum's server, for example and although it would work it would choke on all the data just like your laptop is probably going to choke on all the data when you transfer files and try to browse the internet at the same time on a wireless network. Just because something can be done doesn't mean it should be done. Other things will affect it as well but it doesn't sound like you want to hear about that. Best of luck.

I don't represent this forum at all, just using it as an example.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

rahnbo said:


> No, that's not what I think. Wireless networking merely make laptops more portable and that's all. You can put wireless networking on this forum's server, for example and although it would work it would choke on all the data just like your laptop is probably going to choke on all the data when you transfer files and try to browse the internet at the same time on a wireless network. Just because something can be done doesn't mean it should be done. Other things will affect it as well but it doesn't sound like you want to hear about that. Best of luck.
> 
> I don't represent this forum at all, just using it as an example.[/
> 
> i see


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Noodles168 said:


> My three week old Premiere XL (in SD mode) stopped responding to the remote (third time) while I was watching an HD program from Cable.
> [...]
> And they did. Should have it by Friday. I don't hold out much hope as I suspect the problems are to be a firmware/software glitch. But what the heck?


I can almost guarantee it is not a hardware problem. This is a known bug that has been discussed continuously by people on the forums for almost a year now.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

TiVoStephen said:


> Correct. If you are in a hurry, just pull the plug and reboot and the update will be installed now. Otherwise, it'll happen automatically at 2am.


Is this part of the fix?






(Minor swearing so please mute or don't watch if you don't want to hear it)


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

I have a Premiere and a TivoHD hardwired on my network since Sunday. I had a Series 2 and Premiere before. 
Tuesday, my lifetime sub was coming into effect. As my Tivo had not called in yet and not showing it, I initiated the connection. After being stuck to "Preparing" for about 10 mins, the Tivo Rebooted. After the reboot, I went back and restarted the call. Tivo hung at the "preparing". Called Tivo support. Did all the restart, cold reboot, disconnect all Premiere cables, Router, modem reset etc, with no change. Then, I went to the TivoHD and initiated the call. TivoHD did the same as the Premiere including the reboot (once) and, when restarted, got stuck at "preparing". 

Each unit calls correctly when only one is connected to the network. 

The premiere will also get stuck at 99% loading if I reconnect the TivoHD on the network while the Premiere data is loading. (works between "Preparing" and 99% loading)

I have had rebooting issues since I got the 14.8U2 even more when transferring shows between the S2 and Premiere (I had about 100 shows, high quality to transfer)

I suggested to Tivo support to have a look at the logs but were more interested to fault the bandwidth, router, switch etc. So, no resolution.

I wonder if the users experiencing the reboots on 14.8 have more than one Tivo on their network.

Any similar experience ?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrel said:


> I have a Premiere and a TivoHD hardwired on my network since Sunday. I had a Series 2 and Premiere before.
> Tuesday, my lifetime sub was coming into effect. As my Tivo had not called in yet and not showing it, I initiated the connection. After being stuck to "Preparing" for about 10 mins, the Tivo Rebooted. After the reboot, I went back and restarted the call. Tivo hung at the "preparing". Called Tivo support. Did all the restart, cold reboot, disconnect all Premiere cables, Router, modem reset etc, with no change. Then, I went to the TivoHD and initiated the call. TivoHD did the same as the Premiere including the reboot (once) and, when restarted, got stuck at "preparing".
> 
> Each unit calls correctly when only one is connected to the network.
> ...


I have 4 TPs and one Series 2, on my network, and never had any problem like you are reporting. I do admit i am running the TPs in SDUI mode not the HDUI mode, you may want to see if that makes any difference if your now using the HDUI mode.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Is this part of the fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're problem is you have Brighthouse as an ISP in Florida which from reports has routing problems from time to time that prevents the Premiere from talking to TiVo HQ. It would be nice if the Premiere handled that better, but it doesn't.

By the way, your video has your TiVo service number in it. Posting that is a bad idea.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

rahnbo said:


> Is this part of the fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats interesting.. My tivo has 14.8u2 and yours says 748 at the end... but mine says 746. So can anyone explain what the significance of the 746 vs 748 is?

im curious...

jack


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> thats interesting.. My tivo has 14.8u2 and yours says 748 at the end... but mine says 746. So can anyone explain what the significance of the 746 vs 748 is?
> 
> im curious...
> 
> jack


Premiere vs Premiere XL


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

morac said:


> Premiere vs Premiere XL


oh. but i actually thought that the only dif was the xl was a larger hd. So is there really a major dif?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> oh. but i actually thought that the only dif was the xl was a larger hd. So is there really a major dif?


Not really (there's also THX certification on the XL), but they have different model numbers non-the-less.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

lessd said:


> I have 4 TPs and one Series 2, on my network, and never had any problem like you are reporting. I do admit i am running the TPs in SDUI mode not the HDUI mode, you may want to see if that makes any difference if your now using the HDUI mode.


I tried both. After writing the post, I was wondering if my computer running streambaby, tivo Desktop and other networking programs may be the cause? I will have to try to remove it from the equation.

The only difference between before and after Sunday is replacing the Series 2 with a Series 3.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Andrel said:


> I tried both. After writing the post, I was wondering if my computer running streambaby, tivo Desktop and other networking programs may be the cause? I will have to try to remove it from the equation.


 i was wondering if you turned off your groups setting options if that would make a dif? I noticed on mine that the groups tended to slow it down a bit


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

morac said:


> Not really (there's also THX certification on the XL), but they have different model numbers non-the-less.


fair enough. Do you personally notice a dif in sound quality?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> fair enough. Do you personally notice a dif in sound quality?


I don't have the Premiere XL, I have the Premiere, but I do have a S3 (with OLED screen) which is also THX certified. Sound wise I can't tell the difference when using my audio receiver.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

morac said:


> I don't have the Premiere XL, I have the Premiere, but I do have a S3 (with OLED screen) which is also THX certified. Sound wise I can't tell the difference when using my audio receiver.


thats preety much what I was thinking... but then the human ear is only so good.. btw do you know where a person can get the thx optimizer to download?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

morac said:


> I don't have the Premiere XL, I have the Premiere, but I do have a S3 (with OLED screen) which is also THX certified. Sound wise I can't tell the difference when using my audio receiver.


I think the oled screen is a great idea.. i wonder why they abandoned it.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

morac said:


> You're problem is you have Brighthouse as an ISP in Florida which from reports has routing problems from time to time that prevents the Premiere from talking to TiVo HQ. It would be nice if the Premiere handled that better, but it doesn't.
> 
> By the way, your video has your TiVo service number in it. Posting that is a bad idea.


Nice catch! I thought I panned past that part fast enough but obviously I didn't. I don't think this is that Brighthouse related issue however. I've always been able to play video with or without an active internet connection and I've never seen that type of behavior in the HDUI before where basically everything I did gave the green ring until the last update. Fortunately I could change to the SDUI. The second Premiere was just fine at that time on the same ISP. If this happens again I'll try to get better video and also show the 2nd Premiere. Since I'm to lazy to edit the video I will have to do a better job next time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> fair enough. Do you personally notice a dif in sound quality?


The hardware is identical, other than a larger hard drive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

crxssi said:


> The hardware is identical, other than a larger hard drive.


 and a different software version, you can't use the 748 software on a 746 as it will stop downloading guide data after the initial setup.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

lessd said:


> and a different software version, you can't use the 748 software on a 746 as it will stop downloading guide data after the initial setup.


I dont see how that would work. 
Espcially since the Tivo downloads it automaticaly

Hmmm is this something you have tried?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> I dont see how that would work.
> Espcially since the Tivo downloads it automaticaly
> 
> Hmmm is this something you have tried?


Before TiVo loads the guide data it does check the software and the model of the TiVo, in the case we are talking about the guide data will not load, I do have first experience with the TiVo-HD and TiVo-HDXL, but others have said the TP and TPXL have the same issue.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

lessd said:


> Before TiVo loads the guide data it does check the software and the model of the TiVo, in the case we are talking about the guide data will not load, I do have first experience with the TiVo-HD and TiVo-HDXL, but others have said the TP and TPXL have the same issue.


I did notice that the first 3 digits of the service number are encoded to the software version. So it seems to me the software in theory should work but cannot as the serial number is hard wired to the software with the first 3 digits. So that would explain why it will not load guide info


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

>>"The hardware is identical, other than a larger hard drive."



lessd said:


> and a different software version, you can't use the 748 software on a 746 as it will stop downloading guide data after the initial setup.


While I don't disagree with you, software is not hardware


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> >>"The hardware is identical, other than a larger hard drive."
> 
> While I don't disagree with you, software is not hardware


That's an interisting notion. I wonder what exact hardware is actually locking up? Is the premiere or the premiere xl. I find it strange that there are lockups on some units. There has to be some corelation to this.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I will add my experience based agreement. I have both a tp and a tpxl. I am pretty fussy about video and audio. Thx rated display etc. I can not see or hear any difference.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> That's an interisting notion. I wonder what exact hXaXrXdXwXaXrXe [model] is actually locking up? Is the premiere or the premiere xl. I find it strange that there are lockups on some units. There has to be some corelation to this.


I believe we already explored that and there are lockups on both.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

DeWitt said:


> I will add my experience based agreement. I have both a tp and a tpxl. I am pretty fussy about video and audio. Thx rated display etc. I can not see or hear any difference.


Well that's good to hear. And good to know.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> I believe we already explored that and there are lockups on both.


Well that's interesting. I have no menu lockups mind you I did replace the hdd from 45 hours to 317 hours. I chose seagate 2tb hdd because it was 69$. I copied the original drive to the new drive and expanded it. Have no issues.

So I wonder what is causing the lock ups? Faulty power? Overheating? Bad memory? Corrupt firmware it could really be any thing. So guys with a community as tech geeky as this one is why cant we solve this issue?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well that's interesting. I have no menu lockups mind you I did replace the hdd [...] Have no issues. So I wonder what is causing the lock ups? Faulty power? Overheating? Bad memory? Corrupt firmware it could really be any thing. So guys with a community as tech geeky as this one is why cant we solve this issue?


(This is the wrong thread for the SDUI freezing. Should be http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559 )

The symptoms of the temporary SDUI freezing are not terribly consistent with hardware failure; at least not of the CPU, memory, HD, PS. I personally believe it is a bug that is somehow related to a freak tuning error condition perhaps combined with pressing certain keys at certain times, combined with faulty code. Perhaps there are slightly different tuner components in different TiVos with different production dates. Who knows. Certainly not everyone has the problem. And those that do have wildly different frequencies of occurance. Mine, for example, seems to do it only about once every week or two.

I had zero problems with my first Premiere. When it died at only three months old, TiVo gave me a replacement one on 12/15/2010 (which I don't think was new). That was when my problems with the "SDUI stops responding to remote" bug started. Unfortunately, I had not been keeping logs until that point, so I don't know if it was because of being a different box or if that happened around an update time and I ended up with some new version of the software. However... I did note the serial numbers:

First box ended in 9038-B2XX
Current box in 9022-44XX

That would imply I got a significantly older box.... I bet we could narrow down the problem with enough data. But it would require a very detailed and controlled "form" type submission which I don't think this board can do. After verifying it is the same bug/problem (SDUI, yellow light with remote), would need at least serial number, model, cable provider, type of remote, type of Internet connection, yes/no/brand of: cable card & TA, frequency of bug. Just as important would be the same information from those who have NEVER had the bug.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> (This is the wrong thread for the SDUI freezing. Should be http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559 )
> 
> The symptoms of the temporary SDUI freezing are not terribly consistent with hardware failure; at least not of the CPU, memory, HD, PS. I personally believe it is a bug that is somehow related to a freak tuning error condition perhaps combined with pressing certain keys at certain times, combined with faulty code. Perhaps there are slightly different tuner components in different TiVos with different production dates. Who knows. Certainly not everyone has the problem. And those that do have wildly different frequencies of occurance. Mine, for example, seems to do it only about once every week or two.
> 
> ...


You do realize we are talking hdui lock ups here not sdui
So yes this thread is appropriate here.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> You do realize we are talking hdui lock ups here not sdui
> So yes this thread is appropriate here.


?
I was saying that MY response is answering your question, but for SDUI and pointing out that I really should not be posting it in this thread.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

OK, so JACKASTOR prompted me to start gathering some information about the SDUI lockout, but in a more scientific manner. After hours of editing and thinking, you can see it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471080


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> ?
> I was saying that MY response is answering your question, but for SDUI and pointing out that I really should not be posting it in this thread.


in that case i owe you an appology for missunderstand what you were saying.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> OK, so JACKASTOR prompted me to start gathering some information about the SDUI lockout, but in a more scientific manner. After hours of editing and thinking, you can see it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471080


Guys this is a good idea here. Kudos to Crxssi.

I think it warrents participation and is more then just usefull its a brilliant idea.

One additional question I would add to your poll... when asking about cable card use... I would include Manufacture as well... so for example... motorola and the others as well.
I use the motorola m-card here is a link to the exact one i use.

http://www.motorola.com/Video-Solut...pher+Multi-stream+CableCARD_US-EN?localeId=33

hope that helps...

Jack


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> One additional question I would add to your poll... when asking about cable card use... I would include Manufacture as well... so for example... motorola and the others as well.


I did consider that, but most people probably don't know and can't answer the question without totally tearing out their TiVo (since they put the slot on the back now). I didn't want it to get so complicated or difficult that people wouldn't answer.

I hope to get 40+ responses, at least half from those with the bug... otherwise, I fear it might not be enough useful data to mean much. We shall see...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> I did consider that, but most people probably don't know and can't answer the question without totally tearing out their TiVo (since they put the slot on the back now). I didn't want it to get so complicated or difficult that people wouldn't answer.
> 
> I hope to get 40+ responses, at least half from those with the bug... otherwise, I fear it might not be enough useful data to mean much. We shall see...


Fair enough. But consider this...

For the most part most TiVos generally are the same basically.. with the exception of where TiVo has upgraded components due to cheaper pricing, better hardware etc.. But the main diference is usually cableCards there being aprox 3 dif manufactures, and connection to the internet via wired or wireless. I just checked and the settings and TiVo does allow one to look at the manufacturer with out taking the card out. It does state on mine that its a m-card and on the cablecard status menu option it does list the brand of the cable card. So I think its possible that the card itself could be the cause of the problem... as its really the only major dif in TiVo setups... as cable companies use the cheapest route for the most part. any way thats my thoughts. And I think all variables should be taken into consideration especially when those variables are the ones that can be swapped machine by machine.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Had another green circle of death HDUI lockup today on the one box running HDUI we have. Couldn't kick it back to life with the remote codes. Did note that unplugging the ethernet popped up a menu noting the connection was lost and I *still* couldn't navigate the menu, so it appears that the remote is simply locked out, but not completely because the amber TiVo light acknowledges keypresses. The UI just never gets them.

Anyway, another day, another lockup. Really chaps my hide to be having these issues on an unfinished HDUI 18 months after launch with no real progress being released. But, hey, they have a whole new box to sell the suckers now...


----------

